# Remington 700 VS New Savage



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

figured i would try and get some input from some of you guys. i have a Remington 700 BDL .243 with a bull barrel. Its a great gun and i like the way it shoots but its heavy and would hate to see scratches in the nice wood finished stock. i have been looking at some of the new Savage rifles and really like the composite stock and lighter weight. in your opinion do you keep the 700 or sell it for the lighter Savage? i dont know much about the new Savage rifles and dont really want to downgrade my gun. any input would be awesome.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

I have a Model 70, 300 Win Mag with a custom bull barrel, and 3lb scope. She's real heavy. but I know that where I lay the cross hairs, the bullet is going to hit. In my opinion heavier rifles are easier to shoot, of course at the cost of lugging them around. She's a porker, but I love her so...

I really don't worry about "character marks". There is usually a great memory to go with each one.

I've heard also from an extremely reliable source that the Savage has the best "out of the box" rifles.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I have one of each. They are both good guns. Don't be afraid to scratch your gun, it adds character.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

In no way would you be downgradeing to a Savage. Savage rifles are extremely accurate right out of the box. They have an accutrigger that is second to none. Their actions are buttery smooth. I've owned a Remington BDL Custom Deluxe that was a very very pretty gun. And you are correct in not wanting to scratch it. A .243 with a bull barrel is definitely a great gun to put in the safe and hang onto. If you decide to go with a Savage composite rifle to lighten up and not worry about wear and tear, then go for it! You will be happy with it's performance and price. My 2 cents


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I would buy a Savage over any other brand, due to their accuracy and affordability. However, I'll never own another light weight rifle, nor will I complain about carrying one. There is no reasonable trade off for weight vs. accuracy.

A light weight rifle will not serve its' purpose, if it is not accurate.  I would rather come home absolutely dog tired from carrying my rifle all day, than take 1 shot and not hit my intended target with a light weight rifle.

I owned a Savage .22-250 with a 26" varmint barrel and it was a PIG to carry around. However, when I shot at something...whether it was within my visual range or the rifle scope range, I could hit it.

I now own a Stevens .25-06 with a 22" sporter barrel. It's light weight, but shoots a 1 1/4" group at 200 yards. Good enough for the coyotes that I hunt with it, but it's NOT the 5 shots inside a dime at 200 yards rifle that my Savage .22-250 would produce. I'm still considering the purchase of a varmint barrel for my Stevens and switching it out. I'll never buy a light weight rifle again...live and learn.

Bowhunter57


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, been some helpful information. I really do like the new savages and have been to a couple places and have had my hands on a few and they feel good. I did think about the accuracy point going from a bull barrel to a light weight one. But for what Im looking for and what is going to fit my needs I feel like I can still be happy with it. Thanks again guys


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I had an old used savage 110 bull barrel and a used 700 BDL pencil barrel in the 22-250 flavor. That 700 couldn't come close to the accuracy of the savage. I sold them both,but wished I still had that savage.

I've got a savage 111 in the 25-06 flavor but I haven't shot it yet. It's got the pencil barrel on it so probably not going to be accurate as that 110 bull rifle.

If you're going the long action route,I know savage long action rifles have a longer action than most other brands,so you want to make sure your future scope will be long enough to accomodate the longer action.


----------



## Ring (Dec 7, 2013)

its not a wall hanger... use it.. scratch it...


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

A lighter weight rifle like the 700ADL would fit the bill(I would keep the varminter) Gander has the ADLs on sale a couple times a year for around $400-450.


----------



## Khersh88 (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm struggling with the same exact decision other than in .308 but dicks has the savage in a combo with a bushnell 4-12 with adjustable yardage and the also have another combo savage with a nikon 3-9 with Bdc reticle I do like the look of the remmington and do hear with another 5oo+$ you can fix up the remmingtons to shoot better than the savage. But out of the box savage is supposed to out shoot the remmington. It was explained to decide what is your plans with the gun do you want something your good to go when you get it or something that's customizable??


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

The Savages are the best bang for the buck if you want an accurate and reliable shooter out of the box. All they really need is a good scope (I am NOT talking about the combo scopes either) to maximize the rifle.

However, if you want to put some money in it and customize the gun completely then you want the 700. If you want to do it quickly just buy the 700 action and go shopping afterward. That action is recognized for a reason!

On a side note, most people would never be able to tell the difference between the two rifles out of the box. However the Savage has more options out of the box than the 700.

Mr. A


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

I ended up purchasing the Savage Trophy hunter XP. Its the one KHERSH88 mentioned with the Nikon scope. I still have the Remington and will figure out later if I want to keep it or get rid of it. Im not really wanting to sink a lot of money into a rifle so trying to customize the 700 is not something I would want to try. I havent had a chance to shoot it yet but the trigger finger is itching to get out and see how it performs. The gun feels good and the weight difference is just what I was looking for. I did adjust the accutrigger down a bit and practiced a few pulls on it. It feels nice and crisp and easy on the finger. The accurelease was a little different having to depress that before you get to the trigger but that is something Im sure Ill get used to. If the weather holds out and it doesnt rain Ill be out this weekend to put it through its paces. I will right up a report on how it goes. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## half pole (Feb 10, 2014)

Why don't you just buy a synthetic stock for it. Won't have to worry about scratching the wood. I did this to my 7mm and love it.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Owned a Rem 700 in 270 for 35 years. After a few seasons crawling through sand, rocks, sagebrush after mule deer, antelope, and elk it looks like it has been dragged behind a pickup down a gravel road.

The rifle still shoots straighter than I could ever hold it. I do not own any guns that are not intended to be hunted with so I cannot understand worry about scratches.

When I purchase a gun and cannot attain accuracy that I approve of I will trade or sell it. Once a firearm proves successful accuracy I keep it and hunt with it.

I have never owned a collector grade firearm so it is an easy decision for me.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

katfish said:


> Owned a Rem 700 in 270 for 35 years.
> 
> I have never owned a collector grade firearm so it is an easy decision for me.


Seems to me you have one


----------



## maxx40x (Jul 9, 2009)

if you sell the mod. 700HB in 243, I would like to buy it; have cash, will travel.


----------

